# A Tribute To Megan/Dreamy/Woodpecker



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Our friendship began from correspondence born here on HT years ago. She was Dreamy, then Woodpecker and enjoyed the many forums. Fiber Arts was a favorite for her as she was a knitter. My tribute to Megan can be found at this link:

http://romysrealm.blogspot.com/


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Very sad. So young. That was a beautiful piece you wrote. Sending prayers to you end her family.


----------

